# Sophie's Litter



## rdanielle

Sorry no catchy litter theme yet. Its been a very draining 20 hours. Last night she went into labor and her water sack appeared @ 7:40 but puppies weren't appearing right away. We called the vet & they told us to come in but they were not telling us anything. Very stingy with info of what could be wrong. We get there to only be greeted by a rude vet tech. (I could go on about her but I'll refrain for now.) 9:00 pm we arrive there. We were waiting for the vet to come get us and a foot appeared! The rude vet tech came & got her. Vet took an x-ray to see if theres a puppy blocking the way & brought her back out to us. Before, he could even read the x-ray the puppy was making its way out into the world @ 9:30 pm. Anyways, the vet told us that we could stay there and try to whelp them there or go home where it'd be more comfortable for us all. We got home and after 4.5 hours of no puppies and no major contractions we were back at the vets office @ 2 am. Even after three rounds of oxytocin injections there was nothing. We were more nervous that Sophie. I think Sophie was oblivious that there was anything major happening. She was definitely not stressed. A c-section was imminent. At 6:15 one of our vets did the surgery. What we didn't know that there were actually 7 puppies total not 6. Unfortunately, 2 died which breaks my heart. One was maybe 6 to 7 oz while the other was 2 to 3 oz max. Apparently, the majority of the puppies were on one side of the horn instead of spread out between the two which caused conditions to become cramped & is why we were able to deliver only one naturally. Finally home & had somewhat of a nap. Mom and pups are doing well for now. Sophie is actually doing really well she bounced back out of anethsia really fast and was on her feet when we had to leave b4 we could pick her up. 5 girls & 1 boy which are all black & white parti. The little boy was struggling for earlier, he's doing ok for now but not completely out of the danger zone yet. So keep him in your prayers these next few days.

I'll get some pics up when things settle down.


----------



## galaxie

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear about the two babies you lost  I'm such a softy, it's got me all teared up 
But, the good news is that she has 5 beautiful survivors and I'll definitely be thinking of the little man and sending him some good fighting vibes!


----------



## Missy

Oh what a night for you and Sophie! thoughts are prayers are with you all. and can't wait for pictures.


----------



## Scooter's Family

So sorry about the two little ones but happy to hear that Sophie and the rest of the puppies are safe. I'm excited to see pics of them all! You'll be in our prayers Renee.


----------



## michi715

Glad to hear that mom and most of the little ones made it through ok. Will keep the little guy and those who didn't make it in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

awww, so sorry that you and Sophie had such a rough go of it. Hope all is smooth sailing from here on out.


----------



## irnfit

Glad to hear Sophie is ok. Sorry about the two babies that didn't make it. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## ama0722

Sending good thoughts your way and hugs to you!


----------



## marjrc

(((Renee))) How stressful ! I am glad to hear that Sophie is doing well today though. Good luck and prayers for all the puppies.


----------



## mimismom

Hoping you get some rest. I am sorry for the loss of the 2 puppies. 

Can't wait to hear more news.


----------



## marb42

Renee, I'm so sorry you lost the two pups. I hope the little boy can hang in there. I'm glad Sophie is doing so well. Hopefully you will get a little rest..... I can't wait for the pics
Gina


----------



## klf0110

Renee,


Thanks for the update, I've been thinking about you and Sophie all weekend. So sad it was a rough experience and the loss of 2 puppies. Keeping the other 5 in my prayers and hope you are getting some much deserved sleep. :hug:


----------



## rdanielle

Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers! The prayers are working as they are all holding steady. Boy oh boy are they noisy! Lol, I keep wondering if someone switched out my puppies with guinea pigs. I can't believe how tiny the little boy and his sister are both weighing in at 4 1/8 oz. Heres a family pic


----------



## Oaks_Mom

Aww I love puppies - what a great pic. I am glad to hear the male puppy is doing better.


----------



## Mom2Izzo

congrats! Glad Sophie and the pups are ok`


----------



## trueblue

Awww...seeing the little bandage on Sophie's leg makes my heart hurt a little bit. Glad she went thru the section OK, and thanks for the pic of the new little buggers.


----------



## Scooter's Family

So sweet! What a lovely photo of mommy and babies! I hope you get some rest.


----------



## Poornima

Glad to know mom and pups are doing well. Sophie looks so proud of her brood. Wishing her a healthy healing. 

Sorry to hear about the two little ones. :hug:


----------



## marb42

Oh, they are so tiny and so, so adorable!!!!!! I'm glad they're all doing well. 
Gina


----------



## Leslie

Here's hoping the worst is behind you and they _all_ begin to thrive! I love the look on Sophie's face in that pic. Please give that sweet mama special ear scratchies from me :hug:


----------



## mintchip

Leslie said:


> Here's hoping the worst is behind you and they _all_ begin to thrive! I love the look on Sophie's face in that pic. Please give that sweet mama special ear scratchies from me :hug:


and one from me too!


----------



## Missy

Dear Sophie looks like she is just where she wants to be! That is a very sweet picture. I hope you all have smooth sailing from here.


----------



## Evye's Mom

I was so sorry to hear Sophie had such a rough time. She sure looks like a proud Mama in the picture. The babies are so tiny. I hope it's all up hill from here on.


----------



## mellowbo

Aww, mom and babies look great. So sorry about the two that aren't here but just look at these five! So sweet!
Carole


----------



## Maxmom

I love the pink nose on that one baby! Congratulations and prayers for continued good health for all.


----------



## Leeann

Congratulations Renee, they look so adorable. We are adding our good thought's and prayers for thriving puppies.


----------



## krandall

Congratulations, Renee! Sophie and you certainly went through the ringer! But the pups are adorable, and it looks like Sophie is very happy and content with them. Best wishes for their continued good health!


----------



## Carefulove

Glad she's doing good and the picture is gorgeous! It is sad to hear that 2 pups didn't make it though!


----------



## rdanielle

*Update*

They're all doing well. Finally, got the pups back up to their birth weight. They're so tiny, when their weight was down they were all below 5 oz. Its always something with Sophie. During her pregnancy she was very very finicky. Now, she's not drinking enough so I have to be creative in how I get liquids down her. She's a full time diva! Later today we're taking them to the vet to get their dew claws done. Poor things.. I tried getting some individual pictures but its near impossible when the pups are doing 360's on the blanket! So, hopefully I can get my mother to hold them while I take pics


----------



## marjrc

Good luck with the dew claws, Renee! Cant' wait for more news and for pictures, but I'll bet they are keeping you very busy.


----------



## SMARTY

The family photo is precious, Glad everything is working out. keep the photo coming.....


----------



## rdanielle

Gotta love receptionists! On Tuesday I called to make an appointment for their dewclaws yesterday & when we got there apparently she had us booked for the 21st. Well it all worked out because I couldn't get booked with our Repro vet as they said he was busy but since of the mix up we got him. So, he did 3 out of the 5 pups because he didn't want to do anything that would push the smaller 2 over the edge. They will get theres done next week, poor things 

Finally got some pics! No litter themes yet, any suggestions welcome. Sophie's doing well & is a good little mommy. I love watching her come back inside after goin potty she's so giddy to get back to her babies & her little tail is wagging all the way to the whelping box. My Pap keeps eyeing the puppies counting the days till they're old enough to play lol.

I love this pic! This is the carrier we used to take to the vet. It was laying on the floor & Sophie decided to check it out! I'm suprised she was able to turn around & get back out. I guess she had to make sure it was good enough for them.










Here's my Yoshi checking out one of the puppies. Can you tell he loves puppies? He's so good with them he knows just to look not touch. Right now he's laying on the recliner right by the whelping box so he can keep an eye on them.










All lined up


----------



## trueblue

Love the little black one with the white butt!


----------



## Missy

they are so sweet. And they have beautiful markings Renee!


----------



## rdanielle

Thanks guys, yeah I love their markings. Its goin to be hard to have a fave. I love that their markings are unique enough that I can tell them apart.

http://www.havanesegallery.hu/pair_en.php?id1=19829&id2=24137​
Here is the first born: 
Momentarily her nickname is "Burrito" because
we had to wrap her up in a wash cloth & then stuffed 
her into a sock like a burrito when we had to 
go back to the vet.​
Birth weight: 5 1/8 oz​














Not sure what the birth order so they are most likely random.​
#2 Girl
Birth weight: 4 7/8 oz​














#3 Girl
Birth weight: 5 3/8 oz​














#4 Girl
Birth weight: 4 1/8 oz​














#5 Baby boy
Birth weight: 4 1/8 oz​


----------



## dbeech

IWAP...they are so sweet and tiny!


----------



## AgilityHav

Congrats on the five healthy babies, and I am so sorry about the two that didn't make it. Thoughts are with you that the five and their mum continue to grow and thrive. Looking at the pedigree, you should get some pretty puppies with all that Buster in there


----------



## Scooter's Family

I love the little black one with the white hiney too, so cute! They're all adorable.


----------



## hedygs

Sweet puppies. Sorry about the two little ones that didn't make it.


----------



## Mom2Izzo

trueblue said:


> Love the little black one with the white butt!


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## klf0110

Hi Renee,

Soooo cute. How about a Mexican theme since you are already calling one Burrito. Salsa sounds like a cute name too. Just a thought. Love all the pics  Kathy


----------



## TheVintageVamp

heh, the lil' guy with the white butt could be 'diaper dan'....:bolt:


----------



## Beanie

Those little ones are soooo tiny! I think you should name one "Carmen Miranda", after the singer of the same name...or Chiquita.. They are all beautiful!


----------



## marjrc

Renee, they are so teeny! I love their markings. Should make for some interesting looks as their hair gets longer.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Renee -

Love the babies! So so cute!

Farah
www.wyndwardhavanese.com


----------



## lfung5

They are precious. I look forward to seeing them grow!


----------



## rdanielle

So 3 out of 5 puppies have their eyes open! Kinda odd the smallest two opened their eyes first the boy and the girl is primarily black. Then Burrito. I don't know what the other two are waiting for? Summer? LOL. Will post pics when the last 2 get with the program!


----------



## LuvCicero

So tiny and cute. It will be fun to watch the changes over the next few weeks. Sorry for the rough beginning. (((hugs)))


----------



## Dawncon

Ohh sweet!!! They remind me of my little Pele's markings. I think they are related!!!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Can't wait to see the new pics with their little peepers open. 8)


----------



## murphymoesmamma

TheVintageVamp said:


> heh, the lil' guy with the white butt could be 'diaper dan'....:bolt:


Sally, You are so funny. I like your style.

Renee, your pupsters are darling I love the names Burrito and Salsa. You could do Taco and Chimi Changa too.


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Ah, thanks Holly! You just made my evening.


----------



## rdanielle

Lol Diaper Dan is funny but thats a little girl! lol

I was really hoping Burrito's nickname didn't get stuck. Hopefully, its not permanent! My mom has nicknamed another Pinwheel  lol

Well we have an expert puppy name themer working on the names & we'll be unveiling @ 4 weeks  So check back!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Whoops! Sorry for that, lil' girl. 

Oh my...I just realized you are in St Louis, Danielle...that isn't a good thing for this gal with rampant IWAP symptoms to know...I could drive that far........oh heck.......:bolt:


----------



## rdanielle

Lol its all good  

I'm not worried, I have an excellent security system -- 2 Papillons that are like trip alarms. One has satellite ears so he picks up EVERY litle sound. I'm pretty sure they could wake the dead!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Thats ok, I know ho to get around Papillons. 8) My mom used to have several. Just throw the squeakies and cheese, and make it in for the hav babies. 8)


----------



## rdanielle

Yeah, but u can't silence them b4 they see you 

New pics we took Thursday. They just started "playing" on Friday. Nothing too hardcore they are far too wobbly to attack another without falling over lol.

Girl #1



















Girl #2



















Girl #3



















Girl #4


----------



## rdanielle

Baby Boy


----------



## Scooter's Family

I love girl 3 with the little white bit on her hiney, so sweet!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Oh Renee! I love the expression on girl #2's face! She looks like she is going to full of attitude!


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Oh my there is just nothing on earth sweeter than a wee bit of Hav puppy!

Renee your pups are darling! Little girl one has just stolen my heart. She has such a dreamy expression on her dear little face!


----------



## mintchip

Awwwwwwwwww they are adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Missy

Oh My! look at girl number 1's face! I want her!!! what does the rest of her look like? Renee how are you standing the cuteness?


----------



## TheVintageVamp

heh, DH says that little boys fringe of white around his hips looks like a hula skirt....


----------



## klf0110

Renee,

I was just thinking Huey needs a little sister. You have lots of girls to choose from too. Love girl #1's little white eyebrows, so cute..... Probably a good thing you live so far away or else I'd be over there falling for one. Thanks for posting the new pics.


----------



## LuvCicero

Thanks for sharing new pics. They are all adorable. I wish I could have them all.


----------



## Sheri

How do you ever let any of them go! I love their markings!


----------



## juliav

Awww, they are so very cute!!!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Oh my goodness! Each one is cuter than the next. Girl 2 speaks to me though...and she says "I wanna go to NJ". LOL 

Beautiful babies Renee. Sophie did such a nice job!!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Nope...Girl #2 wants to move to Arkansas and she says that Elton can come, too! :becky:


----------



## trueblue

You guys fight over the girls....I'll take baby boy


----------



## rdanielle

Hey now! Theres no need to fight over them as they'll ALL be staying here 


I wish! When the time comes to make a decision its going to be hard. Boy's a keeper..


Ann ~#3 is my current fave  I love her face. 

Sally ~ actually they're ALL full of attitude. #2 just couldn't stop yawning when I took her pic. lol. But yeah, I didn't know puppies this young could growl! They growl a lot.. I hear its a trait of the sire passes to his pups. At first I didn't believe it. They spend a lot of time on their back (submissive position) so they have to eventually learn who's boss. I hope! 

Missy ~ The rest of #1 is pictured below her. She's pretty flashy! I'm in heaven now until they start pooping everywhere. We'll start potty training them this week. 

Kathy ~ MHS! Huey needs a sister


----------



## Perugina

Just went through this whole thread...what a journey, they are adorable! Loved the picture of Yoshi adoring the pups. 

Lickies from my Sophie to yours!:kiss:


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Thats interesting about the growling. My pups started 'trilling' and yodeling between 2 and 3 weeks. They sounded like little guinea pigs in there. So funny. The noises didn't even sound like they should be coming from puppies. 

That boy is sweet, no wonder he's a keeper. Maybe the rest of us will have to draw numbers, or thumb wrestle, or something to work out the rest. 8) 

Again, pretty babies, Renee.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Girl #1, but only by a teeny tiny increment. It's the eyebrows!
They're all heavenly.


----------



## Julie

What cute pups! They are all adorable Renee! Congrats on your litter!


----------



## marjrc

Awwwwwwwww........ sooo darn cute!!! I want one!


----------



## rdanielle

Thanks guys! We are so blessed to have these little ones! I can't believe how much they change each week. Need to work on getting some new pics  

They're getting a little less wobbly & a lot more sassy. Yup, I have my work cut out trying to tame their inner beasts! Oops, I meant divas! LOL 

Started potty training them yesterday & they immediately go to the paper to do their jobs. Except, when I was sleeping did they go on their bed. Not bad for day one! 

Nothing like waking up in the middle of the night to a crying puppy... She managed to escape & was out on the tile! A pretty easy escape as they're in a soft sided playpen that has zippered doors. We keep the zipper partially open so Sophie can go in and out.


----------



## rdanielle

Wyndward Havanese said:


> Thats interesting about the growling. My pups started 'trilling' and yodeling between 2 and 3 weeks. They sounded like little guinea pigs in there. So funny. The noises didn't even sound like they should be coming from puppies.
> 
> That boy is sweet, no wonder he's a keeper. Maybe the rest of us will have to draw numbers, or thumb wrestle, or something to work out the rest. 8)
> 
> Again, pretty babies, Renee.


Ya so those are normal sounds? LOL I keep wondering where those sounds come from, they certainly don't sound like puppies lol


----------



## lcy_pt

TheVintageVamp said:


> Nope...Girl #2 wants to move to Arkansas and she says that Elton can come, too! :becky:


:nono:

Girl #2 needs to come to Canada...after all, the boys need a sister to protect and love on...:becky:


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Maybe you've just been blessed with really quiet puppies thus far. 8) 

And as my mom used to say, if you kids can't stop fighting over the puppies, they are all going home with me! LOL


----------



## LuckyOne

Oh my gosh. They are soooo cute! I think my boys need a little sister! LOL


----------



## rdanielle

Wyndward Havanese said:


> Maybe you've just been blessed with really quiet puppies thus far. 8)
> 
> And as my mom used to say, if you kids can't stop fighting over the puppies, they are all going home with me! LOL


Quiet? Oh no! They do all that yodeling and shrill stuff too! This is only the 2nd litter I've raised & they are far noisier than I remember the other ones! I'm starting to hear little barks here and there. The other litter they didn't growl till maybe 6 weeks? These guys have been growling for the majority of their life! lol


----------



## rdanielle

*Finally new pics!*

The pups are almost 4 weeks old, I can't believe it! Where'd the time go?!

Girl #1










Girl #2










Girl #3


----------



## rdanielle

Girl #4










Boy


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Ok, if I can't have them all, I'll take Girl 2 and share the rest. 8)

Gorgeous babies Renee! I bet you are starting to have so much fun! Mine just turned 5 weeks old, and are really starting to be fun. Running, playing, climbing, barking, all the fun puppy stuff!

Girl 1 is really cute too with her little eyebrows. Are they all consistently sized?

Farah


----------



## Laurief

No - I dont think that the group should be separated so I will just take them all!!


----------



## klf0110

Oh good Renee when I saw you online I was hoping you were posting new puppy pics and sure enough-Yeah! They are soooo cute. Girl #2 is eating the stuffed puppies tail-too funny. So which one is Burrito? Kathy


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Ok, Laurie, but you are in NJ, so we can share. 8)


----------



## Beanie

*They are all beautiful!*

I would love to HAV a little black and white boy..so cute!!! They are precious!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Ok...if Farah is going to snatch up girl 2, I guess I'll just have to settle for girl 3....or 4...


----------



## LuckyOne

But my boys want a little sister! Too cute!


----------



## rdanielle

Farah, well theres some range but the rest are starting to catch up to the big lug  

I weighed them on Wednesday & so these weights are approximate. 

Girl #2 = 1 lb 10 1/8 oz 
Girl #1 & Girl #4 = 1 lb 10 oz
Girl #3 = 1 lb 7 oz
Boy = 1 lb 6.5 oz

Thanks Farah! You have some gorgeous babies, I'm envious of the colors  Yeah, they're getting more fun by the week. I hear more growls than barks lol. 


Kathy you must have ESP Lol! Burrito is Girl #1.


----------



## rdanielle

Here's a pic we took when they were a week old. Biggest & smallest.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

I need a new scale. My little food scale is too small for 5 week old wiggly puppies! 

Nice weights! Thats certainly pretty consistent. Mine are all pretty close to each other, but little Nichols is smaller. 

Can't wait to see them next week! Mine started eating great this week and really exploded in activity. 

I like all the colors, but what I wanted was black and white! LOL I think I got every other color. 8) Not complaining, they are all cute, but where's my black and white? 8)


----------



## rdanielle

Lol, yeah we use a food scale too! Its always fun trying to decipher which number to take when the numbers are bouncing all around!

It always seems the one color you were hoping for is missing. Gotta start collecting haha


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Do they have names yet? Will there be puppies all over the country named "Girl 1", etc? *grin*


----------



## marjrc

Yes, names would be fun!  For some reason, Girl #2's photo is missing - for me, anyway. Booo! They are just so pretty, Renee. How do you stand it?


----------



## rdanielle

Farah-
The names are still in the works..

Marj- try here 
www.flickr.com/teodorohavanese

Tomorrow we're taking pics of the pups. Maybe a little video too. Gotta figure out my new camera!


----------



## TnTWalter

:juggle:

OMG they are so sweet. Love the 'biggest and smallest' shot.


----------



## Missy

OH MY! now I want "Boy" look at that sweet face. I would name his Beau!


----------



## rdanielle

Ok so we've been bad about getting pics this week  But I made a video with my moms Flip like thing.. Still working on getting the hang of it. So sorry in advance for my video skills that rival Blair Witch LOL. Goin to try again tomorrow in daylight & to make sure that the HD feature is on! They got their first baths today so they're extra fluffy!


----------



## Missy

IWAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

super cute!!!


----------



## rdanielle

Girl #1










Girl #2










Girl #3


----------



## rdanielle

Girl #4










Boy


----------



## klf0110

awwww, so cute, had to get my puppy fix. I like how you coordinate the backgrounds for the girls and the boy.


----------



## rdanielle

Lol, yeah well he got a pink background the first time. I figured since his eyes are open now he might not appreciate the pink so much. 

Love the new pic of Huey  He's such a handsome boy!


----------



## Scooter's Family

They're just beautiful!


----------



## trueblue

Gosh, I love puppies! They're all so cute. Is there a troublemaker in the group? Those seem like they would be the most fun to watch, but the scariest to take home


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Beautiful pups, Renee. Each one is cuter than the next!!


----------



## Wildflower

OMGosh they are so beautiful! I especially like Girl #1 -- the markings on her back remind me of Holly.


----------



## marb42

Oh, they are all so adorable, and I loved watching them play in the video


----------



## LuvCicero

A beautiful litter.


----------



## Sheri

They are darling!! And, your puppy condo is very impressive!!


----------



## juliav

Aww, the babies are just too adorable.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Renee, what a darling litter. They couldn't be any cutier, great picture too.
Love them all.:hug::hug:


----------



## rdanielle

Thanks, I'm loving these guys I want to keep them all! Its goin to be hard to see them go 

Kim no trouble makers yet... All are either sassy or crybabies lol

I just added another album to my Flickr account: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/teodorohavanese/sets/72157623459168728/


----------



## lcy_pt

rdanielle said:


> Thanks, I'm loving these guys I want to keep them all! Its goin to be hard to see them go
> 
> Kim no trouble makers yet... All are either sassy or crybabies lol
> 
> I just added another album to my Flickr account:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/teodorohavanese/sets/72157623459168728/


Renee...I just clicked onto your Flickr album :nono:

You really should have posted: "WARNING...EXTREMELY CUTE PUPPIES...ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK"

Dear Lord! The puppy pileup...the little one sitting up...all lined up on the slide...I am dying here!!!


----------



## Julie

Look at how they've grown! Super cute fluff balls Renee!:thumb:


----------



## marjrc

I loved seeing all those pictures at your flickr acct., Renee. Thank you for that!!  Love seeing them in action. Quite active little guys, huh?


----------



## irnfit

IWAP!!!!!!!!!!!!! The little one standing on that curvy thing reminds me of my Shelby as a puppy.


----------



## rdanielle

*7.5 weeks old*

My land pirahnas  I miss when they were al gummers. At least a few still are lol. Idk whats worst their teeth or claws. They make humans into their own personal teething ring -- they have a nose and toe fetish. I can't believe they're almost to the 8 week marker.

Girl #1



















Girl #2



















Girl #3


----------



## rdanielle

Girl #4



















Boy


----------



## klf0110

Awwww, how cute they all are! #3 girl has the sweetest expression. Is she really as sweet as she looks or is she just fooling us all? I remember Huey that small, he is now 14 lbs and still growing . Any names yet?


----------



## leelee805

Wow! What a night! Thank you for sharing. We share your saddness And your joy! Can't wait to see those pics when things calm down.


----------



## trueblue

Beautiful litter! I'll take 2.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Girl 3 said she wants to come to my house!!! 

Are you keeping any of them? Are any of them promised yet? They're just so cute!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Gorgeous puppies Renee. Girl 1 AND 2 can come to NJ. 8)


----------



## cjsud

Well wait a second if they are coming to NJ Hobbes needs a friend. It's only fair that # 3 comes too.


----------



## Luciledodd

I want girl No 1. What a cutie.


----------



## LuvCicero

Beautiful litter. I want them all!!!


----------



## marjrc

What lovely little puppies you have, Renee! Love the pics of them. They are stinkin' cute! Have to laugh at you being their personal teething rings though. OUCH !


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Awwww what cutie patooties. I'm with Dale I'll take them all.:biggrin1:


----------



## rdanielle

Anyone want free ear piercing? These guys will do it for ya  

Kathy, well she is pretty sweet. Its the noises that come her mouth that are deceiving. She growls a lot but I think its more of a purr. Very feisty! I love your avatar pic of Huey, can't believe how much he has grown!

Ann, we'll be keeping 2 puppies. The boy but he will be co-owned & living with a friend of ours as another male in our house would set off the marking contest of the century with puppy hating Papillon. Won't know which girl until they are evaluated by the sire owner and our friend who showed Sophie to her CH. Its goin to be hard decision I want to keep them all


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

How are my girls doing? 8)


----------



## rdanielle

The spoiled divas & the boy are all doing great  Right now they're all passed out next to me from their romp around the living room. They love harassing grandma (Mimi) and my Papillon, Gizmo. Its quite entertaining to watch those two anti-puppy dogs make their way from outside and back to their safety zone (the couch) with all the puppies chasing after them on their heels. Like a swarm of land pirahnas  They're very talented they also chase Gizmo while he's on the couch & they're on the floor. He'll leap frog from couch to coffee table to the other couch all to avoid them! 

Tomorrow is bath day.. Hopefully I can get some good pics


----------



## lfung5

OMG. They are all adorable!


----------



## Maxmom

> Its quite entertaining to watch those two anti-puppy dogs make their way from outside and back to their safety zone (the couch) with all the puppies chasing after them on their heels. Like a swarm of land pirahnas They're very talented they also chase Gizmo while he's on the couch & they're on the floor. He'll leap frog from couch to coffee table to the other couch all to avoid them!


op2:ound:ound:ound:op2:
what a fun word picture!


----------



## mimismom

They are adorable! I want to reach out and grab them!! I never knew teeth and claws could be so sharp! boy was I wrong!

waiting for bath pictures....op2:


----------



## meganmckellar

OMG! I want Girl #2! She is an absolute doll! 

I don't know how anyone does it. If I had a litter of puppies running around my house for 8+ weeks...there's no way they'd be leaving! 

I'm trying to resist adding another Havanese to my home-zoo! With two dogs and two cats and only one of me, we've got a full house unfortunately.


----------



## marjrc

That must be such a hoot to watch, Renee! Poor wittle Papillon.  Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## BeverlyA

Renee, 
They just are so darn precious, I don't know how you could ever get mad at them!

Give them lots of snuggles and kisses for me!

Beverly


----------



## lcy_pt

Maxmom said:


> op2:ound:ound:ound:op2:
> what a fun word picture!


I totally agree!


----------



## Poornima

They are so adorable, Renee. Looking forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## rdanielle

Hey guys sorry for the delay in pics crazy week so they're all getting their baths & pics on Saturday. Hoping for a nice day outside so we can take some video of them outside as well


----------



## rdanielle

Pics from yesterday.. 9 weeks today! I'm having the hardest time choosing between girl 1 & 2. It'd be much easier to just keep them both 

Girl 1










Girl 2










Girl 3










Girl 4










Boy


----------



## Evye's Mom

While you are deciding between 1 and 2, I'll take girl 3...what a precious little face.


----------



## lcy_pt

Evye's Mom said:


> While you are deciding between 1 and 2, I'll take girl 3...what a precious little face.


Hehehe...you took the words right out of my mouth :biggrin1:


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Oh Renee! I'd have to play eenie meenie miney burrito! LOL

They are all adorable. So exciting to get to keep the boy around too! He's very handsome!


----------



## rdanielle

LOL Farah 

Well change of plans with the boy he won't be co-owned but he will be owned by our good friend who showed Sophie to CH. He'll be close by so I can probably snatch him for some bonding time every now & then 

Look what I found! More pics


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Too too cute! Like 5 little peas in a pod!!

Well, you couldn't ask for a better home for that boy. He'll be shown, and well loved! Can't ask for better than that!! 

Those girls are precious!!!


----------



## marjrc

Renee, what adorable puppies!! How on Earth did you get them to pose like in those last two?? They're gorgeous.


----------



## marb42

OMG, what an adorable little bunch!!!! Puppy heaven!!!


----------



## rdanielle

Lol more 5 little partners in crime...err I mean angels  Let me tell you what Ms. Burrito did. I was rounding them up and she wandered off to the back hallway where there happened to be a trash bag ready to go outside. I had no clue what was in it until I smelled her face. Apparently she found the dirty diapers from my nephew when he was and was having a hay day trying to get into them. uke: Luckily, I found her in time!!! She still smelled like a poopy diaper but none of it got on her. Thank God for waterless shampoo  Espana's smells like candy so she was back smelling like a flower in no time. 

True that, I don't think the boy could have found a better home! We won't be co-owning it sounds great before you know all that is involved. We were always under the impression that bitches were more high maintenance. He will be going to our good friend who showed Sophie to her CH. 

The trick to getting them all lined up is either a lot of RLH'ing around the living room or a bath beforehands. The bath works faster in wearing them out and me too haha


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

You are right Renee! The best recipe for pictures is tons of RLH, a big dinner, and then a bath. Then they are little puppy puppets, and if you are quick, you might get some good pics! 

Ms. Burrito is hilarious! Befitting her spicy name, she was just trying to 'spice' things up a bit! LOL She was getting an early start on trash picking and trying to find things to shred!!


----------



## rdanielle

Well fortunately it wasn't any of the other puppies that found the goody bag as Ms.Burrito is a late bloomer and is still mostly gums. She couldn't shred if she tried! She has some of her lower canines now she needs to get her front one so she can fight back from being bullied lol.


----------



## CacheHavs

Renee, 
The babies are all very adorable, but I would like to take girl 4 I love her face


----------



## rdanielle

Ooo love the new avatar  Yeah, I love her too! I think I'm just going to have to keep them all! I can't wait to see her silver out


----------



## Brady's mom

What a stunning group of puppies! Great pictures!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Renee, Sofie's babies are stunning. I love little boys, too bad he is spoken for.
Although he's going to the perfect home and you'll get to visit him often.
Thanks for the adorable pictures.:biggrin1:


----------



## rdanielle

Finally made a decision! Meet Teodoro's Sweet Lil Cookie Monster - "Dulce" she will be staying here


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Thats a great name!! Ice cream and cookie names are fun to think about! 8) 

I love her call name...Dulce. So sweet!


----------



## rdanielle

Thanks! Yeah, it took awhile to come up and I was grasping at straws for names but nothing like a little inspiration from my fave ice cream place -- Coldstone Creamery. Unfortunately, they weren't open when I was doing my research  Lol. One of the downfalls of researching food names is that you want to go out and get some


----------



## Scooter's Family

She's beautiful! I don't know how you guys can choose who to keep, I'd be hoarding dogs and be on the news.


----------



## trueblue

Scooter's Family said:


> She's beautiful! I don't know how you guys can choose who to keep, I'd be hoarding dogs and be on the news.


LOL.....me too!


----------



## mimismom

That is too funny!! 

Do you have names for the others picked out yet?


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

I just keep telling myself "whats one more?" LOL


----------



## mintchip

"Dulce" is adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

Ahhh, they are SO CUTE! I love your choice- Dulce


----------



## lcy_pt

Wyndward Havanese said:


> I just keep telling myself "whats one more?" LOL


Farah...you're a bad influence here ound:

P.S. I'm using this line on my DH when he gets home :biggrin1:


----------



## rdanielle

Farah, speaks only words of wisdom  I'm going to live by that motto!

Ann, it was a very hard decision -- probably 9 weeks in the making! What my dad doesn't know is that my mom is going to keep girl #3  Good thing we're adding onto our dog room this spring/summer!

Pat let us know if it works on your dh


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

You guys have no idea. My husband will get home sometimes and look around and just look at me, and he'll be like, "When did we get this many dogs?" I say, "What?! Its always been like this? Where have YOU been?" And he just keeps his eyes up, and keeps walking. LOL I think I might have him convinced he's just going crazy! 

Seriously, though. When you care for multiple dogs, whats one more? LOL Say it over and over...it really works.


----------



## rdanielle

Lol thats great! Your my hero 

I've always believed that I think its finally sinking into my fathers head haha. We're of the point of no return


----------



## rdanielle

*Ok so she's a bit devious..*

Wonder who's that digging for gold?!










Busted! Good thing she has an angelic face


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

And you said she was the angel of the bunch! I see lots of elevated trash cans and tissue boxes in my future!


----------



## marjrc

Congratulations on your decision of which puppy to keep. Love the name! I live in an Italian neighborhood, and Dolce (I assume Dulce is Spanish, right?) is a name I hear often. He and that last little girl are cuties!


----------



## rdanielle

Well don't worry she still is the angel of the bunch  She just has a devious side  Appparently, she takes after her grandma in more ways than one! Well while we're on the topic of deviousness I think I should warn you that I have a feeling that she'll be a french kisser like her mother. So you probably need to watch your lips more than your trash cans lol

Thanks Marj - You are correct Dulce is the spanish version of Dolce meaning "sweet." Well I'm hoping she grows into as right now she is taking after her monster part of her name -- not so sweet at times. Lol, she loves paper towels and tissue and hates when they are taken away from her. Quite the little devil during the retrieval process!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

We love the kissers. 8) Who needs an expensive skin care regime when you have Havanese? LOL


----------



## rdanielle

Or make up remover! LOL


----------



## rdanielle

A few days ago I had the puppies out in the living room and was rounding them up to put them back in their bed. Only found 4 and was missing one. At first I thought that he was in with my parents in another room. He wasn't and then I having a panic attack as he was no where in sight. Finally, after squeaking a toy he finally came out of his hiding spot.

This wasn't poking out when I was looking for him that time:









His favorite sleeping spot:


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

So cute Renee! He's probably just trying to get away from all the girls! Thats his little mancave!!! LOL


----------



## rdanielle

These were taken Sunday. I believe it was an off day as far as being photogenic. Apparently they weren't wound down enough. I took nearly 70 pics just of the boy! Talk about bein uncooperative! Lol

I don't know if I made mention of it before but both parents are both fully health tested.

Burrito



















Dulce



















Girl #3


----------



## rdanielle

Girl #4



















Boy


----------



## trueblue

Girl 3 (i'm calling her Brees) looks like the sweetest and most lovable lil thing! They are all beautiful, Renee, but I love her look.


----------



## rdanielle

She's a doll! She's the smallest but she has the biggest personality! You pick her up and she growls but she will cover you with kisses immediately. Such a tiny thing but chock full of sassy! Its funny one day we heard some growling and snapping well that was her not letting her brother and sister get to the food -- she may be tiny but her inner bitch is bigger than everyone elses LOL.

Right now she reminds me of her grandma when she was a puppy. Here is Mimi when she was about 8 weeks with our first Havanese -- Max.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Burrito is yummy!! Girl 3 looks like she has such a personality! SO cute! Like a little pixie.

I went to Coldstone today...but all I got was a very full tummy, and no cookie name ideas! LOL Except for Teodoro's Cookie Doughn't You Want Some. LOL 

Max and Mimi were adorable!!!


----------



## rdanielle

I love it!!! Donuts are my downfall!! 

I'm so jealous I <3 coldstone 

Thanks! I love Cassidy she reminds me of Mimi


----------



## Mraymo

They are all so cute. Thanks for the updated pictures.


----------



## LuvCicero

They are all adorable !!!!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

how are all the little 'cookies' doing? 8)


----------



## rdanielle

The little cookies are doing great... I keep wondering if I should've done a vampire theme as they love to attack my feet


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

If they are demanding new pics of Cash on my thread, then I can demand new pics of Burrito on your thread! LOL


----------



## rdanielle

Ok I got something better than pictures


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

ooh!!


----------



## rdanielle




----------



## LuckyOne

Simply adorable!


----------



## Maxmom

Like little black and white bunnies hopping around on Easter. lol


----------



## lcy_pt

Janan...that's just what I was thinking! 

Ka-boing...ka-boing!


----------



## trueblue

Whoever is mostly black with the white tail....send to me! So fun to watch them all run and play


----------



## rdanielle

Here you go Farah  I'm not going to see the B name 










*I think she's an angel here  See the light shining down?! *


----------



## Maxmom

What a beauty!


----------



## marjrc

I just loved those videos, Renee! All those mini black and white cows hopping around the yard. Love that your Papillon gets involved too. She sounds like she's the boss. lol


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Thanks for all the pics Renee! I'll have to start her own thread...and announce her new name when I finally decide what her name is!!


----------



## rdanielle

Thought I'd update as I just gave her a bath the other day. Now, if she could've only stayed cleaner longer. Its day 2 and she's already a mess! I can't believe how big these guys are now  I need to get pics of my other girls..


----------



## Scooter's Family

Beautiful!!!


----------



## trueblue

Wow! She really is beautiful.


----------



## clare

Love the profile shot mind you she is pretty stunning all round!What a beauty.


----------



## marjrc

I just love that profile shot too! What a beautiful pup!


----------

